
People with broad smiles seen as warmer but less competent - junkpiano
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-4153674/People-broad-smiles-seen-warmer-competent.html
======
ignorantguy
Ohh my god!! I am less competent then!!

~~~
guitarbill
People with broad smiles are only seen as less competent, but it doesn't
change their actual competence. Reading the Daily Mail however...

(I know, correlation does not imply causation. Also, it's "less competent
than" \- seems your handle is appropriate :P)

